# Drug screening code 80307



## hbarney1 (Jan 31, 2019)

For anyone that codes for ER department is coding for a drug urine screen code still 80307 or did the code change to something else? On the UB it states G0480 and then on the system that I look at to code I still have 80307. I just wanted to double check that I didn't miss any changes on this code. TIA.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 31, 2019)

80307 is presumptive/qualitative and test the presence of drug class
G0480 is definitive/quantitative and tests how much of the drug is present


----------

